# Book/article recommendation?



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I'm looking for some reading on aquascaping for beginners. I'm not interested in plant keeping, but rather, the fundamentals on what makes an appealing looking tank.

can anyone suggest anything?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Anything in the Nature Aquarium World series by Takeshi Amano.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Appealing looking tanks are subjective, and it depends on what you like! That said, for an overview, the book _Aquarium Beautiful_ by A. van den Nieuwenhuizen is okay. It has a bunch of stuff about sight lines, the golden ratio etc. It is more focused on 'Dutch' style planted tanks. You can get it cheap from bookcloseouts.com

You can also browse the AGA Aquascaping contest pages for some inspiration: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

Aqua Design Amano has an online aquajournal with some howto info here: http://www.adana.co.jp/aj_web/na/index.html


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

thanks ameekplec and ppulcher. 

it was actually the aga contest that got my thinking about it. I was reading the judges comments about sight lines and horizons and stuff. off to the library I go!


----------

